# pin locks frozen



## turnbuckle (May 9, 2020)

on my old JD 302d i cant get the two little pins out of the bigger pivot pins on the rams for the bucket to have them replaced.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried heat? Are you talking about the keeper pin that keeps the big pin in the bushing that holds the cylinder to the tractor mount?
If so, maybe the pin has turned and the keeper pin is pinched. Can you raise the boom and work the bucket to see if the pin will turn and free the keeper?


----------



## turnbuckle (May 9, 2020)

i have already broke one off


pogobill said:


> Have you tried heat? Are you talking about the keeper pin that keeps the big pin in the bushing that holds the cylinder to the tractor mount?
> If so, maybe the pin has turned and the keeper pin is pinched. Can you raise the boom and work the bucket to see if the pin will turn and free the keeper?


thank you for your insight. i have not tried heat yet and im told if heat doesnt work the small pins are soft metal so you can drill them out. will heat mess the bushings up? i dont want to replace those. thank you


----------



## turnbuckle (May 9, 2020)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess you've tried the old PB blaster and such, already. Maybe it needs more time to soak a little. 
If you apply heat, just heat that rusted bolt/pin itself, then let it cool. the expansion and contraction may break the bond that the rust is creating. Be careful not to mushroom the end when beating on it. If all else fails, you may have to drill it out. 
I'm sure others members have some good ideas to share.


----------

